# Acupuncture?



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried this to relieve SA?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I think it would work because EFT works for me alleviating anxiety and they are similiar, working with the same energy pathways. EFT you can do to yourself so much cheaper. :b


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

When I was living in Vancouver I used to go to an acupuncturist every couple of weeks. He combined the acupuncture treatment with a general message. I found it to be very relaxing and rejeuvenating for a day or so. However, I never noticed any change in my SA in the long run.


----------

